

IBM Created Google Glass in 2000 (video) - michaelrbock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Flvd5gVT7fg

======
drorweiss
Haha... found this article from 2000 -
[http://asia.cnn.com/2000/TECH/computing/06/30/wearable.pc.id...](http://asia.cnn.com/2000/TECH/computing/06/30/wearable.pc.idg/)

I guess the technology wasn't ready (Win98...), and also probably the world
wasn't ready. Is the world ready for Glass?

